# Fortunaltely, Unfortunately (Forum game)



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a game i learned at school its called fortunately, unfortunately bascilly i say an event then you say "fortunately ........" and then the next person says "unfortunately ........." and then it keeps on going.

Ok ill start one day i went skiing, unfortunately i fell over your turn


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, my friend helped me up.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, while helping you up, he stole your wallet (friend?).


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, the wallet was empty


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, the friend(?) stole your shoes because your wallet was empty.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, his shoes fell off while he was running away.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Jan 14, 2010)

Off topic - but isn't this basically the corrupt a wish forum game.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, he left his shoes there and just ran.


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately the shoes are ok.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, you're still lying there, injured, in the snow


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 14, 2010)

fortunately, They were your size shoe


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately since he was skiiing in the first place, the rental guy is mad at you.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, you both had a good laugh about the whole thing over a nice cup of hot chocolate


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, he poisoned the hot chocolate.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately the car sinks in the snow.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2010)

**off topic** PHPJaguar that was awesome! I actually LOL'd quite loudly at the poisoned hot chocolate! 

Chris


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Unfortunately the car sinks in the snow.


Unfortunately, you missed my edit.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, you land in Willy Wonka's factory.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, you land on, and squish, an Oompa Loompa.


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, willy wonka is a doctor.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortuately, he is evil


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, you need a transplant, and all he has are gummy organs.


----------



## Forte (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortu*nal*tely, he has HAPPY GUMMY ORGANS


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Hehe i got it first


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

_*Forte*_nately, he knows.... KUNG-FOO


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, Darth Maul shows up to rain on the parade!


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, its sunny outside.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately their in Texas where the weather changes every minute or so.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunatly, it changed back in a second.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, it was beginning to rain.


----------



## ianini (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, everyone has novelty sized umbrellas!


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 14, 2010)

ianini said:


> Fortunately, everyone has novelty sized umbrellas!



Unfortunately, they're all cheap and suck and the water break through them.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, they have hoods.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, hoods could not stop the flood that got everyone's shoes wet.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunately, the shoes are waterproof.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 14, 2010)

If they got wet, how could they be waterproof?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> If they got wet, how could they be waterproof?



Say they were rubber boots. The outside would get wet, but the inside would not get wet.
Case closed.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunatlely, everyone died


----------



## Forte (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunaltely Kuriboh is alive =D


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just continuing from this post.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Fortunately, the shoes are waterproof.



Unfortunately, my friend had stolen my shoes in the first place.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fortunatley, he uses them to create the first rocket shoes and you are given halff the income of all sales of them.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Fortunatley, he uses them to create the first rocket shoes and you are given halff the income of all sales of them.



Unfortunately the income wasn't very much because it was too expensive and nobody wanted to buy them. 
So you stole your friend's blueprint for the shoes and started making a profit of your own.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

How did this thread die?

Unfortunately you only make 12 cents for every pair of shoes.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 15, 2010)

edit: whoops i was looking at the first page =/

fortunately, you sell ten thousand shoes


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, 12 cents a shoe still isn't enough to make a living off of.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, 
Your shoe brand becomes a multi-billion company, and you raise prices ridiculously.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately people stop buying because of the price increase


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, you lower the prices again and they buy shoes from you again.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 15, 2010)

fortunately the government legalized cannabis, and high people REALLY want your shoes. lots of them. Did we mention the shoes are edible?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 15, 2010)

unfortunately, they take 1,000 pairs and run off the Africa


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, they come back with more shoes than they left with.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, theyr'e hooker heels.

lol ninja'd 3 people today.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, They are edible.
Though unfortunately not made of Cannabis 

EDIT: OMG BEATEN BY 4 POSTS!!!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, you make a million dollars in one day for some reason.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 15, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> run off the Africa


Fortunately, they survive.

edit: Ninja'd, but I just had to 

Unfortunately, it's counterfeit.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, no one notices.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, somebody has been ran over by elephants.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> Unfortunately, somebody has been ran over by elephants.



Fortunately the shoes were saved by this rubiks cuber and the cuber starts developing some type of rocket speed technology for his rubiks cube


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately it fails.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately another cuber uses the idea and patents it. Then releases a new diy called the Haiyan 100xyz^2 extreme.


----------



## Saintlavin (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately Cube4you dosent sell haiyan 100xyz2 extreme


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately Someone requests them and Popbuying Jack starts selling them on popbuying.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> Fortunately Someone requests them and Popbuying Jack starts selling them on popbuying.



Unfortunately, because all the chinese company's start infringing on the patent, the haiyans are no longer available.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, Haiyans begin raining from the sky.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, they all drop to the ground and break into unusable plastic.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, the cubes are so good they re-mold themselves.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately they just re-mold into a plastic block


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, what seems like just a plastic block is actually a quite interesting puzzle that can be scrambled and solved, which becomes the new main event at speedsolving competitions.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, that one type of puzzle ended up being a race of evil transformer things.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately they were nice- evil transformers.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, Frank Norris/Chuck Morris shows up.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 15, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Unfortunately, Frank Norris/Chuck Morris shows up.



Fortunately, there's nothing unfortunate about that.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately there still is.. he solves you're cube so much that it isn't scrambable any more..


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, you have another one in your pocket


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately it can only be solved intuitively. No methods allowed.


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2010)

Fortunately, you know how to re-assemble the cube and pahaaa SOLVED.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, it had Jig-A-Loo in it and you got killed by inhaling too much.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 16, 2010)

Fortunately your death was avenged & the cube was hit multiple times with a plush dinosaur.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, it turned out that the dinosour was real.


----------

